# How to enable explorer.exe



## Kaushal Hiwarkar (Aug 12, 2007)

Each time i start system I have to type explorer.exe in task manager/Application/new process. I think due to some reason explorer.exe command get disabled. Plz tell me how to enable it permanently. Plz


----------



## slugger (Aug 12, 2007)

it seems that u have corrupted a few system files

run the command 2 restore them


```
sfc /scannow
```


----------



## romeo_8693 (Aug 12, 2007)

see if "HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Winlogon->shell=explorer.exe" if not put it...


----------

